# Funny pics



## Persephone

Just for laughs.


----------



## YayGollum

For Star Wars fans:


----------



## Durin's Bane

Funny pics right? Here's some more cats:
http://funpics.nextmail.ru/safetyawards2007.htm


----------



## Persephone

HAHAHAHA! I see that I'm not the only one who frequents ICANHASCHEEZBURGER.COM



Found some more funny cats and hamsters!


















And for the Harry Potter lovers out there:


----------



## YayGollum

Okay, fine. Another Star Wars one.


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> Okay, fine. Another Star Wars one.




LOL! What is that blue thing supposed to be anyway? Is this from episode VI?


----------



## YayGollum

Um, the blue thing, as Admiral Ackbar informs us, is a tarp. And only the awesome Admiral is from Episode Six, my favorite. Some creepy humans apparently extracted his picture and injected it into a different one. So dishonest! *shudders* You can't trust any picture, nowadays. The line that this character is famous for is, "It's a trap!" *sniff* There are Star Wars fans around, still, yes? *hides*


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> Um, the blue thing, as Admiral Ackbar informs us, is a tarp. And only the awesome Admiral is from Episode Six, my favorite. Some creepy humans apparently extracted his picture and injected it into a different one. So dishonest! *shudders* You can't trust any picture, nowadays. The line that this character is famous for is, "It's a trap!" *sniff* There are Star Wars fans around, still, yes? *hides*




Ahhh! yes, now I remember!

Thanks!


----------



## Turgon

Hehe! Some great pics there - the Admiral Akbar one is classic as is the one with the cat that questions the general assumption that felines are inherently deficient in the area of grammar and sentence structure...


----------



## Persephone




----------



## Durin's Bane

Switching to Star Wars then:
















And finally combining the two:


----------



## Illuin

Narya and Yay, that's porcupine again (and his brother). They were in solitary confinement (for their own safety….27 lb. Maine Coon prowling the grounds).


----------



## Illuin

Well, this is not intended to be funny; it is only to display a size comparison, which is actually quite amusing to me  (my hands by the way, which are average for 6'1" guy.....these guys were tiny...but deceivingly nomadic ) 

















And they have all gone to very good homes .


----------



## YayGollum

I am in the middle of reading The Neverending Story for the first time. So, 





Ah, also, I believe that I would have named the cat Mangy, but mayhaps he is just always wet in these pictures. *thinks about owning a cat again* Nah. I can hold out for a bit longer.


----------



## Prince of Cats

YayGollum said:


> I am in the middle of reading The Neverending Story for the first time.



Awesome! I just read it last year. I loved the movie and the book was great too  I can't help but wonder if I would have liked the book more if I didn't have images of all the characters in my head from watching neverending story over and over as a child.


----------



## HLGStrider

OOOoooooh, kitties . . .


----------



## Persephone

I'm going to post some more funny pics and this very funny story I got from my brother's multiply account:

One day I met a sweet gentleman and fell in love. When it became apparent that we would marry, I made the supreme sacrifice and gave up eating beans. 

Some months later, on my birthday, my car broke down on the way home from work. Since I lived in the countryside, I called my husband and told him that I would be late because I had to walk home. On my way, I passed by a small diner and the odour of baked beans was more than I could stand. 

 With miles to walk, I figured that I would walk off any ill effects by the time I reached home, so I stopped at the diner and before I knew it, I had consumed three large orders of baked beans. All the way home, I made sure that I released all the gas. Upon my arrival, my husband seemed excited to see me and exclaimed delightedly: 

"Darling I have a surprise for dinner tonight." 

He then blindfolded me and led me to my chair at the dinner table. I took a seat and just as he was about to remove my blindfold, the telephone rang. He made me promise not to touch the blindfold until he returned and went to answer the call.
 
The baked beans I had consumed were still affecting me and the pressure was becoming most unbearable, so while my husband was out of the room I seized the opportunity, shifted my weight to one leg and let one go.
 
It was not only loud, but it smelled like a fertilizer truck running over a skunk in front of a pulpwood mill. I took my napkin from my lap and fanned the air around me vigorously. Then, shifting to the other cheek, I ripped off three more. The stink was worse than stinking cabbage. Keeping my ears carefully tuned to the conversation in the other room, I went on like this for another few minutes. The pleasure was indescribable. 

When eventually the telephone farewells signaled the end of my freedom, I quickly fanned the air a few more times with my napkin, placed it on my lap and folded my hands back on it feeling very relieved and pleased with myself. My face must have been the picture of innocence when my husband returned, apologizing for taking so long. 
 
He asked me if I had peeked through the blindfold, and I assured him I had not. At this point, he removed the blindfold, and twelve dinner guests seated around the table chorused: "Happy Birthday!" 

I nearly died!





And now for the pics!


----------



## Persephone

This next picture is especially for YAY! 




​


----------



## YayGollum

Okay, fine. This one is especially for you. Don't ask for any more. Also, it comes from a great comic, in general.


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> Okay, fine. This one is especially for you. Don't ask for any more. Also, it comes from a great comic, in general.




LOL! Where did you get this? What comic?

That's right the enemy's gate is DOWN!


----------



## YayGollum

http://xkcd.com/ <--- Where I got it from. As far as I know, this is the only other Ender's Game type thing in there, though:


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> http://xkcd.com/ <--- Where I got it from. As far as I know, this is the only other Ender's Game type thing in there, though:




 >>> THAT GIRL SOUNDS LIKE ME! What the...???


----------



## Ermundo

Loading this page was a nightmare for me. All the images .

My favorite pic by far has to be the "My brother, he's.....special" one. I laughed pretty hard when I saw it.


----------



## Persephone

​


----------



## Illuin

They were great! But I'm not entirely convinced the last one is real. But if it is, that is superb .


----------



## Durin's Bane

What the? Image tags don't work here... And the wii cat is awesome!
http://optimizedwebdesign.us/fun.html





From the YayGollum person: Hm? It worked for me.


----------



## Persephone

​


----------



## Persephone

here's another I found at a friend's site:






This is a sticker on a passenger bus. Usually, the stickers would say, GOD BLESS OUR TRIP, I don't know why the driver of this bus thought this was a better alternative.​


----------



## HLGStrider

Fair warning because of his driving skills, mayhap?


----------



## Durin's Bane




----------



## Persephone

those pics are soooo funny DB! Love the second one the most!






THIS ONE'S REALLY ADORABLE


----------



## Durin's Bane




----------



## Persephone

Durin's Bane said:


>




Sorry, but I didn't get that.


----------



## Persephone

Here are some desperate exam answers:






A+ For creativity!








Those soap opera's have some strong influences.










The Desperation.






I think this was a good try, don't you agree?

​


----------



## Durin's Bane




----------



## Persephone

Durin's Bane said:


>




OMG! That is what I actually need right now! I hate my job!


----------



## Durin's Bane

Here's another solution:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wS5xOZ7Rq8&feature=user
Works perfectly!

Also, for the YayGollum person, a warning to those who are overly sensitive when it comes to colorful language, as well as to tiny children with little experience in the ways of the world and wish to remain that way: Oh. You might not enjoy that link. Should I have put such a warning on some other stuff? oh well. Moderatorness...


----------



## Persephone

Durin's Bane said:


> Here's another solution:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wS5xOZ7Rq8&feature=user
> Works perfectly!




lol! Not really usable, but very funny.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Has anyone seen the explosm comics of cyanide and happiness? r8 funny...too many good ones to post just one or two here. Warning: they can be obscene/crass, but most are quite hilarious

Link is: http://www.explosm.net/comics/15/

A strange sense of humour but I and most people at my school enjoy them


----------



## HLGStrider

Dang, NR, you just cost me another half hour staring at the computer screen when I should be doing something productive.

Some of those comics are really evil though. Some are just dumb. About a third are funny.


----------



## YayGollum

So I'm a fan of the original trilogy. Sorry.


----------



## Persephone

lol @ George Lucas!


Here's something for you, T.








And this should ring some bells:


----------



## Persephone

FROM THE "HANDS" OF BABES...
















​


----------



## Illuin

That was great!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Oh my god, I am going to die from those LOLcats. And the kitten ones, aaah! (Kittens are the only things I will go ape**** over. Anything else..."eh, it's cute I guess". Kittens? "AAAAH OH MY GOD 'S SO CUUUUUUUTE!")


----------



## YayGollum

Which reminds me of this:


----------



## e.Blackstar

YayGollum said:


> Which reminds me of this:



...'s true.


----------



## Persephone

Ok... I've got new funnies... and a ... weirdee...


FUNNY 1:






FUNNY 2:






reminds of Chrys 

FUNNY 3:








and then there's this:








What is it? A dog? What kind? What breed? Mutation of sorts? Gosh! Global warming does many things to the Earth.


----------



## Durin's Bane




----------



## chrysophalax

Narya, I believe that weird dog-thing is a Shar Pei, a wrinkled oddity from China.


----------



## Persephone

FUNNY LOOK-A-LIKES

































​


----------



## Durin's Bane

That's Neo's ID (from the Matrix)... notice the expiration date! The movie is from 1999 remember?


----------



## Durin's Bane

Back on Star Wars:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81fwEmP2CKY
And a special one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aiy3yHaIE0o


----------



## YayGollum

Wait a minute. That second video wasn't funny at all! oh well. Here's one that I thought of due to your The Matrix one:


----------



## Durin's Bane




----------



## Confusticated

All these funny cats remind me of something originally posted by Rangerdave several years ago.

Hunted it down for this thread. 

Mancat


----------



## Persephone

that mancat is hilarious!!!




​


----------



## Durin's Bane




----------



## Persephone




----------



## Durin's Bane




----------



## Prince of Cats

Those are Hillarious  Haha thanks Durin's


----------



## Persephone

Durin's Bane said:


>




HAHAHAHA! 

Those are crazy ads!


----------



## Persephone

​


----------



## Illuin

Man Overboard!!!


----------



## Persephone

Illuin said:


> Man Overboard!!!





AWWWWWWWWWW! I wanna smooosh them both! AAAAWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Prince of Cats

Hourons Live!


----------



## Persephone

Prince of Cats said:


> Hourons Live!




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Too bad for whoever owns that bike!


----------



## Alcuin

This is one of my all-time favorites. John Walker, one of the founders of Autocad, maintains a wonderfully useful and enjoyable site. 

Here is one section: click on the graphic to read the whole thing:



​


----------



## Ithrynluin

... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...|... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .._,,-~~~-,-,,_
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...|... ... ... ,,---,,_... ...,-~",-":__-,: : :"-,:::"'~,,
.,,-~~--,, ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...|... ... ,~": : --,,:"~,,-"::::/:,-". . ."'~-,,: \,::::_,,"~-,,
/: : : : : : :"'~-,,... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |... ... /: : : : :~"'\,: \::__/:|o--,,. . . . .\,: ¯¯: : : : : :"-,
\: : : : : : : : : : :""~,,... ... ... ... ... ... ... |... ... .\: : : : : :,,-"~": : : "'~~-,:"'~-,,_|: : :,-"¯¯¯¯"-,:|
.'~,: : : : : : : : : : : : :"'~-,,_... ... ... ... ...|... ... .."-,_: ,-" : : : : : : : : : : : "~,--~": : (o~--,,_. . |:|
... ."'~-,,: : : : : : : : : : : : :"-,~--,... ... ... |... ... ... ...,/: : : : : : ,,--,-,~-,,: : :"~-,,: : :"~,___:"-/,/__
... ... ...,"~"~--,,_,,-~"`"`": : "-,::"'~~--,,_..| ... ... ... ..|: : : ,: :,-". ,-"./. . . ."-,,_: : :"~-~": : : :"'-,,~,:"-,,
... ... .,/: : : : --,,:|: : : : : : : : :"-,,::::::::::::"~--,,_... ... \: : :|: /. .,/. . |. . . ,-".|. "~,,_____,,,,,__:\: : : : |
... ... .|: : : : : : : "|: : : : : : :,: : : :\:::::::::::::::::::::"'~~-,,"-,:|: |. /. . . .|. .,-". . |. ,-"'. \. . .,/|. . . .",:\: : ,/
... ... ..\, : : : : : ,/ : : : : : : :|: : : ,/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"\: "-,,___,\,/___,,\/___. |,-". |. . . ,/.|: |,~"
... ... ... ",-,,,__/: : : : : : :,/,_~"-:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,,____,, : : : : : : : : : "'~,,,/.,,~". ,/: /
... ... ... /: : : : :"-,,___,,-": : ,"-,-:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'\: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : "-"__,-":,-"
... ... ... '\,_: : : : : : /-,,___,,"~-----~~~~,~---,,__::::::::::::::::::::::|: : : : : : : : __,,--~"~,,___,,-"
... ... ... ... ."'~---~"... ... ... ... ... ... ...|---~"::::"'~-::::::::::::::::,/: : : : : : : : : :\"~,,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,,": : : : : : : : : : : |:::::"-,,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|:::::::::::::::::::::::,,-": : : : : : : : : : : : :,|:::::::::"-,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|::::::::::_,,,--~~": : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,/::::::::::::::\,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|----~~" : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,/::::::::::::::::::\,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,-,"::::::::::::::::::::::\
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : _,,~"SL'\,::::::::::::::::::::::\
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,,-"... ... ... .\:::::::::::::::::::::::\
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |: : : : : : : : : : : :_,,--~"... ... ... ... ...\:::::::::::::::::::::::\

Who can tell me what that is?


----------



## Prince of Cats

The monkey from Chris' closet


----------



## Illuin

It actually looks like a tracing of Prince’s avatar - only he’s got a hand that seems to be pointing right at your avatar .


----------



## chrysophalax

An image made by someone with too much time on his hands?


----------



## Durin's Bane

http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/5442/00034714qo1.jpg

And some Ads...


----------



## Persephone

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


DURIN!! I love the ads! And no... some women don't think so much when they see each other. Other men think more than that though.


----------



## YayGollum

*sniff* Poor dude.


----------



## Confusticated

Hilarious Yay... I laughed aloud when I read that. Warmed me up for this one too... Can't be the only one to have browsed a thread backwards



chrysophalax said:


> An image made by someone with too much time on his hands?


Haha! This is so true, I used to make them in my teen years for showing off in chat rooms. Nothing of _that_ caliber though! Hehe.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Prince of Cats said:


> The monkey from Chris' closet



Yes, the evil monkey from Family Guy!


----------



## chrysophalax

Wow, Yay...I can so relate to the Language Nerd. *tries to calm nervous tic*

Where did you find that?


----------



## HLGStrider

That is great, Yay.


----------



## baragund

YayGollum said:


> *sniff* Poor dude.



The fat guy and the lady sound like our president...


----------



## YayGollum

Here is another:







This one and that last one are both from this place:http://wondermark.com/

But this place is still the best. ---> http://xkcd.com/archive/

Oh, also, yes. Making that guy the president was a brilliant move, though. How many people have given up all hope? *shudders*


----------



## Durin's Bane

http://imagechan.com/images/af20907621cbf76cee7547ec0d37e676.jpg






http://kurgudu.nnm.ru/dtp2


----------



## Noldor_returned

I especially like the 4chan one...that is where it was from isn't it?

Has anyone seen the failblog? They are really funny


----------



## Alcuin

Noldor_returned said:


> Has anyone seen the failblog? They are really funny


That is really funny! Thank you.


----------



## chrysophalax

I love that Wondermark site! It reminds me a lot of some of the marvelously hilarious work done by the Firesign Theater, in particular, their album ( and CD) The Giant Rat of Sumatra, a brilliant Sherlock Holmes parody.

Also, for those of you who enjoy both excellent parody and classical music, check out anything by Peter Schikele, the "discoverer" of the works of P.D. Q. Bach, the illigetimate child of the great Johann Sebastian. I can never listen to it without crying with laughter!


----------



## Ingwë

Check this out:
http://picasaweb.google.com/BestBoyAlive/tlUBr#

Some are in Bulgarian and you won't understand them, but those in English are cool, too


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Oh no, Chars! I used to have a P.D.Q. Bach cd at my folks' place! I think it got left there when I moved.  It was INSANE!  Was it, 'For a Lot of Wind and Percussion'? It had a rubber ducky in one of the tracks for crying-out-loud!!! I nearly died!











 Stuff like this almost always helps brighten my day.


----------



## Prince of Cats

I like your futurism one, Yay


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

A few i found, lots more to come


----------



## Persephone

Erestor Arcamen said:


> A few i found, lots more to come




LOL! Those are hilarious! Do they really make the hotdogs using cow anus? lol!


----------



## chrysophalax

Yep, Ara. Hilarious indeed, although I'd have to say one of my favourites would have to be the lost opera "Iphigenia in Brooklyn".


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Some more billboards I found:


----------



## Noldor_returned

Oh my goodness they are wicked dude

love em so much i cracked up...especially over the god listens to slayer one


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I think some of us have a slightly differint tast in what's the right kind of funny to post... 

But here's a sample of mine.


----------



## Gandalf White

Dear god, that Miller ad is effing HILARIOUS Erestor!! 

Love it.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Persephone

Erestor Arcamen said:


>




lol! All of those are funny, but this last one caught my attention because they really should add this to MONOPOLY! lol!


----------



## Persephone




----------



## Noldor_returned

They are all hilarious love em! The monopoly one is funny cos its true...actually they all are...


----------



## Persephone

​


----------



## Durin's Bane

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LAn2UFXSsgw&NR=1


----------



## Durin's Bane




----------



## Noldor_returned

If you're ever bored, you can always youtube stuff...such as the Myspace movie. It is one of the best things I've seen in a while...also Powerthirst 1 & 2. It's got the combined energy of chocolate with an electrical storm...SHOCKOLATE!


----------



## Persephone

durin's bane said:


>





i love this! This is sooo funny!!


----------



## Persephone

I LOVE WILLIAM SHATNER!















​


----------



## Persephone

​


----------



## Gilthoniel

Oh my god!

How did my A-Level English coursework end up on the internet?!


----------



## chrysophalax

That is absolutely terrifying!


----------



## YayGollum

Quite hilarious. Too obvious an attempt to employ the teacher's emotions to get a better grade, but a good try.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Oh my goodness I laughed so hard at that rofl

Playing with balls...ballball

Money is money. Not money is not money


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

A few I found:


----------



## Persephone

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA! THOSE ARE HILARIOUS!


----------



## Ithrynluin

Ah, the extent of human resourcefulness.






This is a real life pic, by the way.


----------



## Gilthoniel

Desperation is not an object of humour!

You try needing a bottle of wine, only to find a lack of suitable corkscrews!
It's a hard life...


----------



## Ingwë

I hope you'll find the following pics funny! I shoot them while I was in class 

Снимка 1
Снимка 2
Снимка 3
Снимка 4
Снимка 5
Снимка 6
Снимка 7


----------



## Ithrynluin

What _was_ that guy doing?


----------



## Ingwë

He might have dropped something. We only watched him while he was searching the shaft  It was like one of the hidden camera shows


----------



## Ithrynluin

Or, you know, he was just this lunatic prowling the school premises.


----------



## Ingwë

No, actually, that is the town square (lol sound like _Time _Square), my school is near the center of the town  But it seems that he is lunatic. What kind of man would take out the cover of the shaft and put his head into it    Maybe he was looking for the One ring :O


----------



## Durin's Bane

How to confuse an idiot


----------



## Persephone

that last pic is absolutely classical! Is that a real sign?


----------



## Durin's Bane

Dunno... looks real to me  yet it might just be a joke


----------



## Durin's Bane

Anyone remember the old wassup Budweiser ad? Well, here's the new one: click.


----------



## Ithrynluin




----------



## Gilthoniel

Hehe...
That top one is such a baaaad photoshop, though.

Hehe!


----------



## Ithrynluin

You did notice their real legs _and_ the chair legs, right?


----------



## Gilthoniel

I didn't have my glasses on....


Hehe!
I do, now.


----------



## Eledhwen

My brother sent me this one:


----------



## Alcuin

Here are some more.







This one must be from the same golf course Ithy uses:














​


----------



## Alcuin

...oh! and this one...




​


----------



## Durin's Bane




----------



## YayGollum

I was reminded of this one recently --->


----------



## Durin's Bane




----------



## Durin's Bane

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1ZZreXEqSY


----------



## Ermundo

An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Durin's Bane

Want some more pics?


----------



## Durin's Bane




----------



## Alcarinque

*"Come on let's twist again, like we did last summer!"* Oldie and goody!


----------



## Alcarinque

are you talking to me? Are you talking to me punk?


----------



## Alcarinque

Ancient beauty!


----------



## YayGollum




----------



## Persephone

Great find, Yay!! I love the last line.


----------



## Amy1007




----------

